# Is it acceptable to wear a watch on the right wrist?



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm right handed but due to a bone disease my left forearm has a curvature to it that makes it impossible for me to read a watch that's on my left wrist (I've worn them upside down in the past but I don't think that would fly). Would it be inappropriate to wear a watch on my right wrist?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think so.

Left-handed people do it all the time.

I can't see how it would be okay for a left-handed person for practical reasons, but not okay for a right-handed person for (different) practical reasons.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

I would only be concerned with someone judging me for writing with the same hand my watch is on... but I am also thinking that with a slim watch it wouldn't look too garish.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Either option you mentioned (upside down on the left or rightside up on the right) is perfectly fine. I'd go with wearing it upside down on the left. It was common practice in the military (to avoid reflections and for easy reading when supporting the forend of an aimed rifle) and makes the most sense for your situation.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Really? Good to know! Thank you both.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

One of my college roomates wore his watch on his right hand and on the inside of his wrist. He was a journalism major, and his rationale was that he could monitor the time while he was taking notes in an interview without being rude (since looking at one's watch can make one appear bored or impatient). Since he went on to be the head editor (whatever they call those) of a whole family of newspapers, then got a Harvard journalism fellowship, it doesn't seem to have held him back. At the same time, nobody (including himself or his wife) would call him especially stylish. 

I say just wear it where you want, and recognize that a small number of people will perceive it as an idiosyncrasy. Just don't pile a bunch of other eccentricities on top, at least not until you're rich/famous/old.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And I thought the left wrist was the right wrist for a watch! :icon_smile:

Either wrist is just fine. I really like the CuffDaddy story!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Either option you mentioned (upside down on the left or rightside up on the right) is perfectly fine. I'd go with wearing it upside down on the left. It was common practice in the military (to avoid reflections and for easy reading when supporting the forend of an aimed rifle) and makes the most sense for your situation.


+1 I know lots of guys who do the "upside down on the left" option, and a few left-handers who wear a watch on the right.

Andy B.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

The French noir film director Jean-Pierre Melville and his protagonist in Le Samourai wore their watches on the right wrist, with it facing inward. Here's a picture:










I think it works, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a fan of wearing a watch upside down, but I don't really own a watch anymore... I just look at my phone for the time. :icon_study:


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Evening Atterberg,

Wear your watch on whatever wrist is comfortable. The watchmaker Invicta actually makes several watch models specifically for wearing on one's right wrist. The winding stem is on the other side of the case so as worn on the right wrist, the stem is down near your hand instead of up your arm. 

Link to photo here: 

Cheers,

David


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Many divers watches are also made for this. Not an uncommon thing at all.
YMMV,
rudy


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not aware that there is any spec on this. Seems to me you can wear is as you like.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Personal preference. I began wearing mine on the right wrist decades ago and never looked back! Even when I was recovering from right shoulder surgery some years back, I still put my watch on the right wrist.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Yup totally acceptable.. there are watches as well optimised for wearing on the right wrist.

left handed crown.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I think that some driver and pilot chronos are designed to be worn on the right hand as that's the dominant hand and so can grip the wheel or yoke while the left hand presses the chrono buttons.


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

I write with my left hand, and I wear a watch on my left wrist. No one has ever looked at me funny or commented. I didn't even know this type of rule existed. For what it's worth, I'd be considered ambidextrous, so perhaps there's no "proper" wrist to wear my watch.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gopherguy said:


> I write with my left hand, and I wear a watch on my left wrist. No one has ever looked at me funny or commented. I didn't even know this type of rule existed. For what it's worth, I'd be considered ambidextrous, so perhaps there's no "proper" wrist to wear my watch.


It's not so much a rule as it is for the sake of convenience. Wearing the watch on your non-dominant wrist allows you check the time while performing some other function with your dominant hand. It also keeps it out of the way when writing and eating. Most importantly, it allows you to simultaneously hold a drink and check the time without staining your white bucks. Of course, this isn't necessary, comfortable or, in some cases, possible for everyone which is why no one is advocating any kind of "rule."


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Just an unnecessary note of agreement: there's no "style rule."

It's just a matter of comfort and convenience. People typically prefer to wear a watch on their "off" wrist, but if you like it the other way, do it the other way.


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> It's not so much a rule as it is for the sake of convenience. Wearing the watch on your non-dominant wrist allows you check the time while performing some other function with your dominant hand. It also keeps it out of the way when writing and eating. Most importantly, it allows you to simultaneously hold a drink and check the time without staining your white bucks. Of course, this isn't necessary, comfortable or, in some cases, possible for everyone which is why no one is advocating any kind of "rule."


That's what I figured. I was slightly confused, thanks.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Honestly, I think the upside-down left wrist option is damn stylish as well as practical. It suggest to me a whole range of connotations, from ruthless efficiency on the one hand to eccentric dandiness on the other. That'd be my vote.

But if Peter O'Toole can wear a watch on both wrists simultaneously ("Life is too short to waste time looking at the wrong wrist"), I certainly think a gentleman may switch arms without prejudice.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I wear my watch on the right wrist. I'm left handed and learned years ago that I am much more likely to bang up my watches if they are on my left wrist because I am more likely to do thing with my left hand that might hurt the watch. For example, if one of my kids throws a toy that gets trapped behind a bookcase or radiator, 9 times out of 10 I'll attempt to fish it out with my left hand. 

After a while it just feels normal.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Atterberg said:


> Would it be inappropriate to wear a watch on my right wrist?


Even if there were a rule, carved in stone, about wearing your watch on your left wrist, you have a legitimate medical excuse for violating the rule. Legitimate medical excuses take precedence over fashion, style, or tradition. So don't worry about it.
-- 
Michael


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*OK*

Its absolutely OK


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

Russian prime minister (also known as The President) Putin wears his watch on the right hand because of the watch crown. A person (Russian, of course) once told me that it was a tradition in KGB to wear watches on the right hand, but I cannot confirm it.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

In every aspect of life, if what you do does not negatively affect others why would you care what others think?
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

paul winston said:


> In every aspect of life, if what you do does not negatively affect others why would you care what others think?
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


Gentlemen:
An admirable postulate.

Regards to you Mr. Winston and to our hosts and participants.
rudy


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

paul winston said:


> In every aspect of life, if what you do does not negatively affect others why would you care what others think?
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


Oh, I certainly agree with you. But when it comes to hurting my chances of landing a dream job, I'd rather play it safe


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well, if they are cutting the cheese slices that closely, I think I would rather find another Diner to work in!  Seriously, if which wrist you wear your watch on is an issue that garners anything more than incidental notice, you really won't want to work there, as the problems will have just begun.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Another good point. I'll be meeting with the VPs of some large multinational companies, so I _assume_ they have a certain expectation for ability to present yourself. I may be psyching myself out... I have a habit of over-analyzing.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't imagine a wristwatch that fits in with your outfit being a concern for normal business, but you could leave it home for the interview it you like.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL! Or just wear a pocket watch with chain and fob across the vest of your pin-striped three piece suit! VP's are _merely_ 'V' for a reason.:biggrin:


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 22, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Seriously, if which wrist you wear your watch on is an issue that garners anything more than incidental notice, you really won't want to work there, as the problems will have just begun.


How very well put, sir.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of going for the traditional flavor flav clock chain look instead.










Something like this, sans crown.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

Some people have a watch on both hands - I recall the CEO of Volvo back when, he was known for his habit of wearing two Rolex watches, set to different time zones. I guess the US being an important market or something. 

A good excuse to by an oddball watch with the winding crown on the "wrong" side. 

Stay away from battery powered watches though, those are always in poor taste and usually in poor quality. Call me a snob.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Some people have a watch on both hands - I recall the CEO of Volvo back when, he was known for his habit of wearing two Rolex watches, set to different time zones. I guess the US being an important market or something.
> 
> A good excuse to by an oddball watch with the winding crown on the "wrong" side.
> 
> Stay away from battery powered watches though, those are always in poor taste and usually in poor quality. Call me a snob.


This would of course have left the CEO open to sniggering from colleagues to the effect that he was just too stupid to remember the time difference and subtract or add as required....... I have worked for bosses with similar affectations, they are normally subjected to surreptitious ridicule.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

watches always go on the left wrist.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Howard said:


> watches always go on the left wrist.


Except if you're left handed, or have a medical requirement, or...


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Atterberg said:


> Another good point. I'll be meeting with the VPs of some large multinational companies, so I _assume_ they have a certain expectation for ability to present yourself. I may be psyching myself out... I have a habit of over-analyzing.


Of course you should wear your watch on your right wrist ordinarily, but you might consider this occasion an exception. Of course, when you are introduced to someone you will not add, "By the way my watch is on my right hand for medical reasons".

Everyone who knows you have a medical condition understands why you would wear your watch on the right wrist. On the other hand, it does violate a convention, a mild convention, but a convention nonetheless. Until someone knows you they only see the watch on the right hand and see only that you have violated the convention and may draw the (incorrect) conclusion that there is something unconventional about you. The fact that Cuff and others remember individuals who wore their watch on the right wrist demonstrates that it is something that is noticed.

It would seem to me that on an occasion where you want to be sure no one jumps to the wrong conclusion that you wear the watch on your left wrist. You do not have to look at your watch during the meeting and when the meeting is over transfer it to your right wrist. Sometime in the future, after your relationship is established, you might explain why you have your watch on the right wrist.

Your situation is similar to that of men who, because of a high arch, cannot wear closed laced shoes. Although they know that a bal is more formal they have to wear bluchers. They would find it difficult to wear a bal, even if only for the length of a meeting. On the other hand, for the length of the meeting you can wear your watch on the conventional left wrist without discomfort.

That's my (over) analysis. Good luck at the meeting, I'm sure you will present yourself just fine.

Regards,

Alan

EDIT

Just noticed that this thread is an old one, recently resurrected and it was ridiculous to have offered advice about something that has already occurred. Still I think the analysis is sound and so I will not delete it but just live with the embarrassment of having responded to such an old question.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Being lefthanded, I took to wearing a watch on my right wrist. I then began notice several months later that the cuff of my shirts began to fray in an unusual spot: on the end of the cuff on the top of my wrist. Turns out that the plunger/winder of the watch rubbed up against the end of the cuff. With the advent of cell phones and clocks being just about every where, I've dispensed with wearing a watch entirely. If the absence sends some sort of message, it is unintentional and I an unconcerned if some one reads something into it. I try to look my best but my wrists are now completely unencumbered. Now, if I can just figure out some way to eliminate ink smudges when I write with a pen or a pencil...

As for the gentleman concerned, wear the watch where it makes you comfortable given your medical circumstances. Being judged by some one on that issue says more about that person than it does you.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> This would of course have left the CEO open to sniggering from colleagues to the effect that he was just too stupid to remember the time difference and subtract or add as required....... I have worked for bosses with similar affectations, they are normally subjected to surreptitious ridicule.


I agree. And if you're the CEO of Volvo, don't you make enough to buy a nice watch that will register multiple time zones?


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> Except if you're left handed, or have a medical requirement, or...


Had a watch on my right wrist since I have worn a watch (going on 35 years, maybe)...and will continue to do so until...never affected my job or promotion potential...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Atterberg said:


> I would only be concerned with someone judging me for writing with the same hand my watch is on... .


What? where ? why? Who would even think of such a thing?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Either wrist is fine. I'm L handed & have always worn watches on my L. There is nothing that I'm aware of, not even unwritten etiquette that says a watch should be worn on the L wrist.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Either wrist is fine. I'm L handed & have always worn watches on my L. There is nothing that I'm aware of, not even unwritten etiquette that says a watch should be worn on the L wrist.


I'm also left-handed and have always thought the weight of the watch was a little unwieldy when attempting to write by hand. And so, when I do, I wear a watch on my right wrist. For a similar reason, I've taken to wearing my wedding band on my right hand. I know that is wrong, but my wife doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Atlanta said:


> Some people have a watch on both hands - I recall the CEO of Volvo back when, he was known for his habit of wearing two Rolex watches, set to different time zones. I guess the US being an important market or something.


I'll just leave this here -- and one of those is either a Sub or a GMT, so I guess that's what you do when you need to know three time zones?


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting thread. All this time I was unaware that there was a protocol for wearing a watch. Love this website!


----------

